# Over size Throttle Body 80MM!!



## A329878 (Nov 30, 2003)

I Just send my MEVI intake manifold for custom throttle body job.It take about three day to complete, it make from full aluminium 80mm diameter
the following item will be S-AFC II............... :loser:


----------



## killervq30de (Aug 30, 2005)

What? So the MEVI part remains unchanged and its just the throttle body size increasing? Like putting a Nissan Pathfinder throttle body on?


----------



## A329878 (Nov 30, 2003)

Yes ,but Nissan Pathfinder throttle body 70mm only ... Original Nissan Maxima throttle body is 66mm so the gain are slightly .This why i'm custom made 80mm throttle body for my MAX :loser:


----------



## killervq30de (Aug 30, 2005)

A329878 said:


> Yes ,but Nissan Pathfinder throttle body 70mm only ... Original Nissan Maxima throttle body is 66mm so the gain are slightly .This why i'm custom made 80mm throttle body for my MAX :loser:


If you are not supercharged or turboed then the extra air is for nothing :loser: .. any dyno proven gain


----------



## A329878 (Nov 30, 2003)

Finally get it today ..............


----------



## killervq30de (Aug 30, 2005)

A329878 said:


> Finally get it today ..............


The pictures don't come thru 

So do you have a turbo or supercharger? How are you going to force more air in to the throttle body.. the engine only has so much air sucking power on its own.

Come over to the REAL Maxima forums 

http://forums.maxima.org


----------



## A329878 (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

killervq30de said:


> Come over to the REAL Maxima forums


No need to say one forum is better than the other...at least this 4th gen forum doesn't only talk about cosmetic mods 24/7.


(btw, I'm a member of both...each has its own greatness but the quality of the 4th gen Max forum on the .Org has gone DOWN)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

A329878 said:


>


Send the pics to my email address and I can host them for you.

jwharton AT skinceuticals.com


----------



## killervq30de (Aug 30, 2005)

MrEous said:


> No need to say one forum is better than the other...at least this 4th gen forum doesn't only talk about cosmetic mods 24/7.
> 
> 
> (btw, I'm a member of both...each has its own greatness but the quality of the 4th gen Max forum on the .Org has gone DOWN)


If this guy has seriously got a custom made TB, then he would benefit from the more experienced people on maxima.org Judging by the posts in this forum there doesn't seem to be alot of knowledgeable experts chiming in - like the All Motor forum on the org.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Engine can't eat if it can't shit, ya heard?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

killervq30de said:


> Judging by the posts in this forum there doesn't seem to be alot of knowledgeable experts chiming in - like the All Motor forum on the org.


There are many people here just as knowledgeable, if not more so- we just don't choose to post that much.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hydrolock said:


> Engine can't eat if it can't shit, ya heard?


Please post something a bit more useful next time. tasteless comments like this aren't exactly helpful in this situation.


----------



## killervq30de (Aug 30, 2005)

Hydrolock said:


> Engine can't eat if it can't shit, ya heard?


I'm picking you would actually hydrolock your engine  

Throttle body is intake not exhaust.



Matt93SE said:


> There are many people here just as knowledgeable, if not more so- we just don't choose to post that much.


if you don't post ... then it doesn't really matter how knowledgable you are 

But I've heard your name so know your legendary status  

The guy with the custom tb obviously has put some money into his car, no harm in connecting him with other people willing to give information... ie the All Motor forum.. perhaps it would have save him the cost of the custom tb


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

or perhaps he could teach THEM something. 
you never know who you're dealing with around here..

many people don't post because they don't like to have to answer to threads where they mention something and then get called out about it for the next 15 posts- such as this guy.

1one post of: "I made XXXXX. pictures coming soon."
15 replies of : "YOU'RE AN IDIOT! Show us pics!"

no thanks. I'd rather keep my mouth shut than deal with crap like that.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

killervq30de said:


> I'm picking you would actually hydrolock your engine
> 
> Throttle body is intake not exhaust.
> 
> ...


What I was saying is if he has nothing else done to the car like a performance exaust, or a cam the gains are going to be minimal. You end up with an engine that can suck a bunch of air, and then not be able to get all of it into the cc/ get all of it out of the cc. Hence you can't eat if you can't shit.

_I've edited this thread to remove the nasty comments. this is your one warning. say something like that to another member again and you will no longer have the privelidge of posting here. - Matt93SE_


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

The problem with a TB any bigger than 70 mm is that the intake manifold throat (USIM or MEVI) can't be enlarged more than about 68-70 mm, so the extra 10 mm of an 80 mm TB is wasted, and may even be detrimental. An abrupt change from 80 mm down to 70 mm at the intake throat is going to create flow resistance.


----------

